# Hilarious English Translation Of Carmen Synopsis From A Performance In Italy



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

I've been reading the hilarious "Anguished English" books by language humorist Richard Lederer. Here's a priceless example of inexpert translation into English. It came from the program of a performance of Carmen in Genoa, the version for English-speaking people, that is.

Act One :Carmen is a cigar makeress from a tabago factory who loves with Don Jose 
of the mounting guard.
Carmen takes a flower from her corsets and lances it to Don Jose (Duet: Talk me of my mother"). 
There is a noise inside the tabago factory and the revolting cigar- makeresses
bursts into the stage.
Carmen is arrested and Don Jose is ordered to mounting guard her but Carmen
subduces him and he lets her escape.

Act Four : A place in Seville . Procession of the balls -fighters the roaring of the balls
is heard in the arena.
Escamillo enters ( (Aria and chorus : "Toreador Toreador, all hails the balls of a
Toreador"),
Enter Don Jose : ( Aria : I do not threaten . I besooch you").
But Carmen repels him wants to join with Escamillo now chaired by the crowd.
Don Jose stabbs her (Aria : "Oh Rupture, Rupture , You May Arrest Me .
I did kill her") he sings .
"Oh my beautiful Carmen, my subductive Carmen "


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

I finally understand _Carmen_.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

amfortas said:


> I finally understand _Carmen_.


Yeah, a light in the darkness.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

"all hails the balls of a Toreador"
This is actually true, LOL


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

superhorn said:


> I've been reading the hilarious "Anguished English" books by language humorist Richard Lederer. Here's a priceless example of inexpert translation into English. It came from the program of a performance of Carmen in Genoa, the version for English-speaking people, that is.
> 
> Act One :Carmen is a cigar makeress from a tabago factory who loves with Don Jose
> of the mounting guard.
> ...


:lol:

I wouldn't say no to a bit of besooching


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

sospiro said:


> I wouldn't say no to a bit of besooching


You can have your besooching if I get to do my mounting guard.


----------



## GoneBaroque (Jun 16, 2011)

Reminds me of the synopsis of Carmen victor Borge did, where at the end of the Opera the angry Don Jose stabs her between the 
Two Trees.


----------

